# Hindi/Urdu: to reflect upon



## panjabigator

What would be a good word to express reflection or reevaluation, as in "I had time to reflect over my decisions."

Right now, I've thought of <Gaur karnā>.  This phrase also works in Hindi, but there is probably a better word out there.


----------



## huhmzah

I think ğaur karnā غور كرنا is a good fit-- another appropriate alternative that would work for your particular sentence is nazar sānī karnā نظر ثانى كرنا.
In other instances "reflecting upon", "reviewing" or "reevaluating" can also be conveyed by tajvīz sānī karna تجويز ثانى كرنا or bāzdīd karnā بازديد كرنا (this usually used to mean to physically revisit but in its purer meaning can be used to mean to revisit [a thought, an idea etc] metaphorically.)

A purer Hindi alternative to ğaur karnā, appropriate to your sentence could be "phir se parīkšā karnā", फिर से परीक्षा करनाor something like vičār / dhyān karnā, विचार / ध्यान करना.


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks Huhmzah.  I had considered <vičār> but I didn't it "shudh" enough. 

<nazar sānī> just came up in an earlier post in the thread on <sānī>.  That seems to fit nicely in this context.


----------



## Illuminatus

Hmm
Pareeksha karna is wrong, as far as I know.
Pareeksha means Examination, and won't be used in the present context.

_Dhyaan karna_ is almost always used to mean Meditation. Dhyaan dena is to pay attention.

<Gaur karna> is often used. <Soch-vichaar karna> is another commonly used alternative.


----------



## Faylasoof

How about this?

غور و خوض کرنا

There is also: 
سوچ بچار


----------



## Illuminatus

سوچ بچار, in Hindi, is written using B, not V.
It is Soch-vichaar not Soch-bichaar


----------



## Faylasoof

Illuminatus said:


> سوچ بچار, in Hindi, is written using B, not V.


You mean *V not B*! I wrote it with B - bichaar instead of vichaar.



Illuminatus said:


> It is Soch-vichaar not Soch-bichaar


 
I was wondering about this. I only presented what I saw in an URDU text! Believe it or not at least some Urduphones are known to use this expression. Besides, there is a very interesting side to this B vs. V in many languages, including Hebrew vs. Arabic, e.g. kitaav (Hebrew) vs Kitaab (Arabic)


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you for your responses.  

I too have never heard <bičār> before!  Interesting.


----------



## Illuminatus

Sorry for the typo.

The V-B shift is done primarily by Bengali and Orissi people because Bengali does not differentiate between these two sounds.


----------



## Faylasoof

Like the Bengalis, I've seen the same amongst most of my Spanish firends who say:
TB = TV; Balidate = Validate; Bery = Very ; Basillis = Vasillis; etc. 

The last is a Greek male proper name (Vasillis) while basillis is phonetically very close to bacillus - a class pf bacetria!


----------



## lcfatima

I though it _is_ _bachaar_ in Urdu. If one said vichaar it would sound marked as Hindi.

Upon reflection, I think I overuse the word ghaur karna, lekin maine kabhi itna ghaur nahin kiya.


----------



## Faylasoof

lcfatima said:


> I though it _is_ _bachaar_ in Urdu. If one said vichaar it would sound marked as Hindi.



   Yes, Icf in Urdu we don’t seem to use <*vichaar*>. I have looked even further into this and can confirm that we always have <*bichaar* بِچار >. Interestingly, _both _are originally from old Hindi or Prakrit.  

The verb is of course <bichaarnaa بِچارنا >.

  … BTW it is <*bichaar* and *bichaarnaa*>, with a <zer> not <zabar>! Here.


----------



## panjabigator

How about the word <vičārshīl> for "thoughtful?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

soch bichaar is the way it is in Urdu, a pronounciation like vichaar would sound very alien to the Urdu-speaking world...

As long as the bachaar pronounciation is concerned it is definitely another Punjabism... *Ham panjaabii hai.n  Pakistaan hamaraa malak hai aur aslaam hamaara mazhab hai.... *


----------



## panjabigator

Right, when I originally saw the _zer_ in <biçār> it shouted Panjabicism.  Perhaps that's the origin of infiltration!

Though, wouldn't <aslām> be a stretch?

Side note, had that been "Hindustānī" Panjabi, I'd replace <mazhab> with <majhab>, as the _jeem_ isn't that well maintained for a good many speakers.

Does Urdu have a verb <biçārnā> like Panjabi (<viçārna> ਿਵਚਾਰਨਾ) does?


----------



## lcfatima

Soch-bachaar is not an extremely high frequency word, but in my humble experience, I must assert that people do say something closer to bachaar and not clearly bichaar, even though it is written as bichaar. I took special note of that word because of the Hindi vichaar. The category of people who would say aslaam would be a much more limited  group and that would truly by a Punjabification.


----------



## BP.

Icf _soch bichaar_ is what I hear, with an i. But you're right we don't hear it a lot, and is definitely exceeded by _ghaur-o-khauz_ in writing.

Sindhi and probably Saraiki have preserved the v in vichaar.


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> Does Urdu have a verb <biçārnā> like Panjabi (<viçārna> ਿਵਚਾਰਨਾ) does?


 
Yes, PG! In Urdu <biçārnā> exists. Just look at the reference I give in my post #12 above. But as we all are saying, the use of غور و خوض in prose and just غور in either writing or speech are much more frequent. However, authors would resort to using سوچ بچار or بچار نا for stylistic variations.

In my family we never used the word <vičārshīl> . Instead, we use < فکرمند fikrmand / متفكر mutafakkir / متاٴمل mutaʼammil / دلفگار dil-figār / متفكر mutafakkir > etc., depending on what we wish to say.
If we pursue this more then perhaps we could create a new thread for <thoughtful>.


----------



## lcfatima

Sorry to insert this here, but it seems there was an Indo-Iranian section created and I had made some queries there but it is showing no one has even viewed them. Can you kindly check that section?


----------



## panjabigator

ICF, I don't think that forum has been linked to the actual site yet.  To get there, you have to click on an older thread that has been moved there.  I stumbled on it myself a couple of days ago.


----------



## player3

Well talking of vichar and bichar both are right.hindi is divided in two parts 'thatbhav' for purest form while 'tathsam' the hindi which is commenly used while speaking bichaar is tathbhav vichaar is for tathsam,and soch-vichar which is most common for the questioned quoted above.


----------



## Qureshpor

Faylasoof said:


> You mean *V not B*! I wrote it with B - bichaar instead of vichaar.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering about this. I only presented what I saw in an URDU text! Believe it or not at least some Urduphones are known to use this expression. Besides, there is a very interesting side to this B vs. V in many languages, including Hebrew vs. Arabic, e.g. kitaav (Hebrew) vs Kitaab (Arabic)



Also Persian, e.g navishtan vs nabishtan

Punjabi vaal vs baal


----------



## tonyspeed

Is dhyaan/dhiyaan karnaa still used in Urdu?


----------



## Alfaaz

^ That is a good question. _dhyaan_, _dhyaan denaa/dharnaa_, and _dhyaan rakhnaa _are frequently used. _ghaur karnaa _would probably be more common than _dhyaan karnaa_. Let's see what others say! 

Poetic examples of _dhyaan_:


_tere haath se haath jo mil nah sakaa
aashaa kaa kaNval jo khil nah sakaa
yehii dhyaan tasallii detaa hai
kyaa fikr jo parbat hil nah sakaa
chalo ab se apnaa haath sahii 
terii jeet sahii, meri maat sahii

Poet: ? (from a PTV Production)_
تیرے ہاتھ سے ہاتھ جو مل نہ سکا
آشا کا کنول جو کھل نہ سکا
یہی دھیان تسلّی دیتا ہے
کیا فکر جو پربت ہل نہ سکا
چلو اب سے اپنا ہاتھ سہی
تیری جیت سہی میری مات سہی

شاعر: ؟ - پی ٹی وی پیشکش​_ko'ii bhi kaam ho, anjaam tak naheeN jaata
kisii ke dhyaan meN pal pal yeh dhyaan TuuTtaa hai
keh jaise matn meN har lafz ki hai apnii jagah
jo aik fard kaTe, kaarawaan TuuTtaa hai

Amjad Islam Amjad_کوئی بھی کام ہو ، انجام تک نہیں جاتا
کسی کے دھیان میں پل پل یہ دھیان ٹوٹتا ہے
کہ جیسے متن میں ہر لفظ کی ہے اپنی جگہ
جو ایک فرد کٹے ، کاروان ٹوٹتا ہے

امجد اسلام امجد


----------



## littlepond

tonyspeed jii, I don't think it is ever "dh*i*yaan" in either Urdu or Hindi.


----------



## mundiya

In Hindi it can be "dh*i*yaan" but it's not as common as "dhyaan".

 धियान पु   संज्ञा पुं० [हिं०] 'ध्यान' । उ०— वामदेव से देव वलि जाके धरत *धियान* ।— नंद० ग्रं०, पृ० ९२ ।


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> tonyspeed jii, I don't think it is ever "dh*i*yaan" in either Urdu or Hindi.


The two threads below point to the existence of "dhiyaan" in both Urdu and Hindi. However, in standard Urdu and I suspect in Hindi too, the word is "dhyaan".

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1191062&highlight=dhiyaan

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2593973&highlight=dhiyaan (Posts 13 & 14)


----------



## Qureshpor

Cilquiestsuens said:


> soch bichaar is the way it is in Urdu, a pronounciation like vichaar would sound very alien to the Urdu-speaking world...
> 
> As long as the bachaar pronounciation is concerned it is definitely another Punjabism... *Ham panjaabii hai.n  Pakistaan hamaraa malak hai aur aslaam hamaara mazhab hai.... *



Perhaps more like" Paakistaan", "m*u*lak" and "mazab(with a tone)"? As for "aslaam", I shall pay more attention to Punjabi speakers in the future but I have my doubts. 

I hear "soch-vichaar" from the Punjabis I've been talking to.


----------

